# 1950 Schwinn stored for 25 years. What model is it?



## dave laidacker (Feb 27, 2017)

I am posting this thread in regards to a 1950 Schwinn girls bike that has been stored in a heated garage for 25 years from the original owner. Everything is original. The serial number is G165805. I believe the model is a Hollywood, does that seem correct?

If I were to rate this on a scale from 1-10 I believe it is a number 7. I know it is a girls bike but it is an attractive bike. Since it is only 10 miles from my house and it is for sale I am considering buying it. 

Comments please.

Thank you very much
Dave 
Danville PA.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 27, 2017)

GOOD LOOKING LADY..YOU SHOULD BUY IT


----------



## Dave K (Feb 27, 2017)

Fantastic.  Buy it


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 27, 2017)

Yea,buy it before someone sees it a swoops it out from under you.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a good looking bicycle. You didn't mention what the asking price is, but if it's 500 or less I would buy it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a PIN-UP VA-VA-VOOM!


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 28, 2017)

Good Morning
Thanks for the advice. The asking price is $800.00 firm which I know is likely the very top side.  I may advertise it for the gentlemen that owns it to help him out.

Dave 
Danville, PA


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 28, 2017)

I guess I was a little light on the price. I was basing value on the parts there. (6 hole rack, springer fork, B-6 fender set, deluxe chain guard, S-2 wheel set.) It's still a nice bike, but I agree with you 800 is probably the top of the price range


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a Model B-307, but I'm no expert. Here's another one. With that 1950 date, maybe the last of the breed before they went to the Panther?

Check the light and horn battery compartments for hidden damage, otherwise an amazing survivor. You'd need a time machine to find better!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 1, 2017)

Your '48 is a B-307 'Hollywood". In 1950 it was called a "Hollywood" model B-56. Here's my wife's '50 Hollywood.


----------



## dave laidacker (Mar 2, 2017)

Tim,
Yes, its the same thing. I was thinging mine was a Hollywood but couldn't verify it. Even though they are girls bikes they are very nice looking.

Dave
Danville, PA


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 2, 2017)

If you are going to keep it, then $800 is a fair price. But that's tops. If you are looking to resell, then that's on the high side. But I always look at the parts. You hate to part this bike out, because it's clean. But it's still just a girls bike.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 2, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> If you are going to keep it, then $800 is a fair price. But that's tops. If you are looking to resell, then that's on the high side. But I always look at the parts. You hate to part this bike out, because it's clean. But it's still just a girls bike.



It's also a beautiful bike,not just a Girl's bike. I guess if all you see in this hobby is $$$ it's just a Girl's/parts bike.


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

You know what they say about asking price it is only a good price if someone is willing to pay it. I would wait if he sits on it long enough I would bet the price will come down. There are not that many collectors out there that will pay that kind of money for a girls bike.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 3, 2017)

dave laidacker said:


> Tim,
> Yes, its the same thing. I was thinging mine was a Hollywood but couldn't verify it. Even though they are girls bikes they are very nice looking.
> 
> Dave
> Danville, PA



Dave, Our bikes are nearly identical,( yours looks to be in much better condition) both 1950 B56 Hollywoods, and Tikibar's bike is pretty much the same but a 1948 with a B307 model #. Tim


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 4, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> It's also a beautiful bike,not just a Girl's bike. I guess if all you see in this hobby is $$$ it's just a Girl's/parts bike.



 I have a couple I wouldn't part out. Barry

1937 Schwinn Pullman



 1937 Schwinn Majestic


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice bikes Barry,real digging that Pullman.


----------

